# GH doses, sides, cycle period for fat loss



## Skarr99 (1 mo ago)

Hi guys,

I've got some Somatropin and i'm hoping to do a low dose cycle for fat loss purposes. From what i've read GH is one of the most well tolerated compounds so i'm looking for advice on possible side effects i can expect and the dose/how long i should run it for.

I've got 100 iu's now but can get more if needed. i'm thinking of doing 2 iu's daily for roughly 7-8 weeks. 

I'm currently 70kg and have around 15%-17%. My height is 5ft 4inch. 

i'm also currently 750mg of Sustanon a week. 

Ive just turned 30 and i've been training for 14 years now. i did my first cycle in 2015 (Test E) and ive been on off cycles ever since. Up until 2021 i'd only done Test in its various forms- (Cyp,E, and Sust- no suspension). in 2021 i did some winny and anavar (+Sust) during a cut. (I always cycle off for a min 4 months and my longest time ive been on cycle is 10 months.) began my current cycle on 21 October 2022 (started with 500mg sust and bumped that up to 750mg on 28 November).

I'm looking for advice on dosage, possible sides and if any ancillaries are needed (the GH will be run alongside the sust).


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

I found using one bottle per week best. Id split so having 3.33 iu M W F if on a bit of a budget.


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

4iu before bedtime is what im currently using


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm only using 3iu eod have been for ages and it helps but I don't think it does as much as people think for fat loss, at least at those doses. I get my gh tested regularly so I know its legit too. 

Using var got me my best look cutting and in less time and I had less lbm than I do now. 

And for cutting that's a shit load of test. I'd save high doses for gaining


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm using 2iu per day and have been for a few months, I will run it for 6 to 8 months for general health benefits. There's all kinds of protocols and tons of info out there if you search.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

You're going to be running it for 25-33 days before your 100IU is done at 3-4IU/day. It isn't going to cause some radical shift in your body composition at that dose over that period. In reality (and I hate to be 'that guy') your eating habits can't be fantastic if it's taking you 750mg of Sustanon to hold 150lbs bodyweight at 17% bodyfat. Just tidy up the diet for a couple of months and you'll be reasonably lean. I couldn't even justify the cost or the two minutes of extra admin required per day to administer that amount of GH over that short period for the actual benefit it will offer you where you're currently at.


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> I'm using 2iu per day and have been for a few months, I will run it for 6 to 8 months for general health benefits. There's all kinds of protocols and tons of info out there if you search.


How is it going for you?

I would be interested as we are a similar age I believe. I am still undecided if I should give HGH a few months trial in the spring. I would be using the the same protocol as you if I give it a go along with 250mg of Test a week which I would start at the same time.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I have to agree with the above 

Gh will work immediately but for any kind of worthy investment to return ratio you'd want to be using a decent dose for at least 10 weeks. 

This can be reduced to 6-8 if you want to get into the 25-35iu per week range but what you're proposing, I wouldn't expect much in the proposed time frame.

The only way I'd run a single kit of GH would be 2iu Monday to Friday for 10 weeks and I really wouldn't expect much beyond very slightly better recovery and improved sleep and I'd never purchase one kit to do this.

Gh isn't really worth talking about unless you got a couple hundred iu's at your disposal.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Gh isn't really worth talking about unless you got a couple hundred iu's at your disposal.


And even then, for somebody who weighs a buck 50 at just shy of 20% bodyfat on 750mg Test, there's likely umpteen other things that can be changed first which will give better bang for buck time and money wise!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> And even then, for somebody who weighs a buck 50 at just shy of 20% bodyfat on 750mg Test, there's likely umpteen other things that can be changed first which will give better bang for buck time and money wise!


I glossed over the stats tbh 

Yes the testosterone dose could be halved, nutrition and training revisited and make better gains than carrying on as is with the inclusion of even a high dose of hgh and 750mg test.


----------



## Skarr99 (1 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> You're going to be running it for 25-33 days before your 100IU is done at 3-4IU/day. It isn't going to cause some radical shift in your body composition at that dose over that period. In reality (and I hate to be 'that guy') your eating habits can't be fantastic if it's taking you 750mg of Sustanon to hold 150lbs bodyweight at 17% bodyfat. Just tidy up the diet for a couple of months and you'll be reasonably lean. I couldn't even justify the cost or the two minutes of extra admin required per day to administer that amount of GH over that short period for the actual benefit it will offer you where you're currently at.



Thanks. Agreed on the Test and Diet advice. I've been doing a quick bulk for the last few weeks so i upped my test by 250 mg a week and was at 64.6 kg (up from 61kg at the start of test cycle) on 23 December but the holidays took over and I went off diet quite a bit and put on a bunch of weight (mostly fat) since then. I've done a proper cut before (not a contest prep) getting body fat down to about 8%-9% so i know the need to commit to a diet and the importance of macros and calorie restrictions. Also the cut i did was while i was solely on 500mg of Sust (got covid just as i incorporates Winny so had to stop at that point and didnt really have time to see any of its benfits)

I'm from Sri Lanka and i'm a full time journalist here (not the best place to be one, but hey) so that's why i've not committed to getting on stage. However, i love the sport of bodybuilding and the work/commitment/lifestyle that comes with it. 

While i've already purchased the 100 iu's i'm only going to start the cycle once i've dropped a few pounds of fat. My body tolerates Test well and ive not really had any sides except for some mild hair growth on my upper back in the last few weeks (probably after increasing the dose). But will be reducing the Test to 500mg a week soon. I'm also able to get my hands on more Gh if needed once this batch over.

My questions now are:

Would running 2 iu ED for 12-14 weeks help lose fat? What sides can i expect from that dose for that length? I've read about possible cancer risk- is it possible at the dose and time frame i'm looking at?


----------

